# Probleme en essayant d 'emerger' aspell-0.33.7.1-r1

## pascall

Salut a tous,

J essaie de faire le emerge de aspell-fr. La premiere dependance est bien entendu aspell. Le probleme c est que le ebuild de aspell-0.33 plante systematiquement lors de la compilation du repertoire data (dictionnaire de base je pense). Le message est le suivant : 

```

Making all in data

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/aspell-0.33.7.1-r1/work/aspell-.33.7.1/data'

cd ../; bd=`pwd`; cd scowl/final; \

cat english-*.10 english-*.20 english-*.35 english-*.50 \

            english-*.60 english-*.65 \

    special-*.35 special-*.50 \

| $bd/src/aspell --lang=english \

  create master $bd/data/english-med-only

cd ../; bd=`pwd`; cd scowl/final; \

cat american-*.10 american-*.20 american-*.35 american-*.50 \

            american-*.60 american-*.65 \

| $bd/src/aspell --lang=english \

  create master $bd/data/american-med-only

cat: 

write error

: Broken pipe

make[2]: *** [american-med-only] Error 134

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

cat: write error: Broken pipe

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/aspell-0.33.7.1-r1/work/aspell-.33.7.1/data'

make[2]: *** [english-med-only] Error 134

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/aspell-0.33.7.1-r1/work/aspell-.33.7.1'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

```

Est ce que quelqu un a deja eu cette erreur et a reussi a compiler tout de meme aspell ? Ou bien dois je poster un bug-report ?

Merci de vos reponses.

----------

## JPz

Cherche dans le bugzilla, et s'il n'y a pas de rapport, fais-le. En général les problèmes de ce type sont vites résolus.

----------

## pascall

Ok j ai ete voir dans le bugzilla de gentoo. Il y a deja un bug existant pour ce probleme (bug 5454). Ca semble etre relie a la verion de binutils utilisee sur le systeme. 

En tous cas aspell-0.50 semble compiler sans probleme.

----------

## Maz

Pareil ici, impossible de compiler aspell 0.33, sous 1.2 ou 1.4.

Par contre, aucun problème avec aspel 0.50 jusqu'à maintenant.

Par contre, après un rsync, il me les re masque, y'a un moyen d'éviter cela ?

Maz

----------

## TGL

 *Maz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, après un rsync, il me les re masque, y'a un moyen d'éviter cela ?
> 
> 

 

Non, pas pour l'instant. L'éventualité d'un package.mask perso dans le PORTDIR_OVERLAY, qui surchargerait le package.mask standard de portage, a été discuté sur la ml de devel, donc peut-être que ça viendra. Wait and see.

----------

